# Linea de retardo para puesta en fase de un sistema de audio.



## POLI (May 14, 2009)

Hola a todos ...
                          Los sistemas de audio necesitan para un buen rendimiento en todo el espectro audible que el sonido generado por cada transductor se encutre en fase (principio de los Line Array´s) , este principio se peresenta como critico en lo que a las frecuencias Graves respecta ya que al ser dificiles de conseguir por la gran cantidad de energia (potencia )que requieren al no estar en fase los multiples altavoces que responden en una misma frecuencia se cancelan .
  Actualmente estoy usando un sistema compuesto por por cajas frontales es su mayoria , a la hora de reforzar mis graves utilizo lo que en mi opinion mejor rinde en presion sonora que son las cajas folded horn , es un grave bien directivo y con mucho "punch" por llamarlo de alguna manera pero.... Aqui viene el problema si bien el principio de funcionamiento es el de retrasar el parlante 1,5m concetrar el flujo de frecuencias graves  en una especie  tubo , direccionarlo y lanzarlo hacia donde queremos (pista por ejemplo) este retraso te genera desfasaje(por los 1,5m de retaso) con respecto a el resto del sistema que es frontal y suspuestamente alineado.
  Una de mis soluciones es la de retrasar todo el sistema y adelantar los graves ( cuanto no lo se , no es 1,5m)pero en la practica resulta bastante complicado , otra es la de cortar con el crossover en una determinada frecuencia por ejemplo en 90 o 120 hz , pero estoy desperdiciando graves que podrian reproducir los graves frontales de 15 ya que estos hasta 40hz o menos bajan, y aún asi no estoy elminiando el desfasaje .
 La ultima opcion es la de generar un retardo de manera analogica o digital para lo que es medios-graves medios y agudos.
 Aqui es donde estoy estancado , se que hay procesadores digitales pero no tengo pensado comprar uno por ahora ya que tengo hace poco comprado el crossover.
 Si alguien tiene ideas o algun proyecto para corregir este problema mediante algun sistema de retardo variable le estare muy agradecido y se que a otras personas que recien se estan enterando de este fenomeno les sera de gran utrilidad.

                                                                                                                                               Slds Poli.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

Cual es el problema que tenés con el retardo?

Las técnicas normales para "retrasar" los drivers y supuestamente alinear los centros acústicos, consiste en usar filtros pasa-todo cuya misión es incorporar un retardo de fase variable con la frecuencia. Lo que tenés que saber no es el retardo en metros, sino en grados o mejor, en milisegundos que sufren los graves y ajustar los filtros para compensar esto. Como los filtros pasa-todo no agregan mucho retardo, tal vez necesites conectar varios en cascada para lograr el desfasaje adecuado.

Los problemas que vas a tener son:
1- Conocer el modelo de las cajas+parlantes que estas usando para poder hacer una estimación mas o menos certera.
2- La interacción de los graves con el entorno donde están situadas las cajas.

Este segundo punto es el mas serio, por que el agregar retardo solo te va a poner "en fase" los medios/altos con los graves/sub-graves, pero eso no es garantía de nada si usas las cajas para sonorizar fiestas o recitales en vivo, donde el efecto del entorno te puede echar a perder cualquier ajuste que hagas para "mejorar" el sonido.

El uso de los retardos vía DSP en los line-array es para lograr la directividad requerida por la aplicación a la que están destinados, pero esto no mejora ni desmejora la performance las cajas; solo logra que el sonido tenga un patrón de dispersión definido y ajustable.

Edito:
Me olvidé decir que en la página de Sigfried Linkwitz (http://www.linkwitzlab.com/) vas a encontrar información sobre este tipo de correcciones...pero vas a tener que verlas con calma...


Saludos!


----------



## POLI (May 14, 2009)

Bueno es que el tema seria asi , imagina esta situacion...

   sistema de audio alineado con medios graves , medios audos y agudos alinaeados es en un frente , ademas de estos 4 cajas  de 15" full range que bajan hasta los 35 o 40 hz , hasta ahi todo va bien y la teoria me cierra toda ahora aqui vien  el  problema ..
  Coloco en el mismo frente (no se debe hacer) unas cajas de graves folded-horn que tiene al parlante y su respectiva generatriz retrasado 1,5 m con respecto al resto del sistema , esto a mi entender me va a generar desfasaje y supresion de graves..
              Ejemplo tomo por decir algo una frecuancia 55hz  su longitud de onda sera igual a 340/55hz=6.1 metros de longutud de onda , redondeamos en 6m si a esto lo dividimos por 4 me da 1,5m , esto me esta indicando que a 55hz tengo un desfasaje de 90° si hago un grafiquito con las 2 senoidales desfasadas 90°  me agarra el ataque porque cuando mis 15"   ya pasaron los 90° de fase y entran en descompresion o carrera hacia atras 90° a 180° recien ahi las cajas de graves empiezan a comprimir por lo tanto tengo una cancelacion de graves importantisima casi del 50 % del area .
  Te pido me corrijas si estoy errando algun concepto , quizas deberia preocuparme menso apilar todo como viene y que suene como suene pero sucede que me gusta llevar la teoria a la practica y buscar de la practica la teoria.
  Lo que nombraste de filtros pasa todo me intereso , habia escuchado pasa alto , pasa bajo y pasa banada pero pasa todo no .
  Espero haber sido lo mas claro posible , sucede que es un tema medio engorroso.
 Gracias .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> sistema de audio alineado con medios graves , medios audos y agudos alinaeados es en un frente , *ademas de estos 4 cajas  de 15" full range que bajan hasta los 35 o 40 hz* , hasta ahi todo va bien y la teoria me cierra toda ahora aqui vien  el  problema ..



Si es por cancelaciones, yo me preocuparía de la interacción de los full-range de 15" con los medios-graves y medios-agudos. Pregunto...para que querés full range si ya tenes medios-graves y medios-agudos? Pinta como que hay algo que sobra...



			
				POLI dijo:
			
		

> Coloco en el mismo frente (no se debe hacer) unas cajas de graves folded-horn que tiene al parlante y su respectiva generatriz retrasado 1,5 m con respecto al resto del sistema , esto a mi entender me va a generar desfasaje y supresion de graves..
> Ejemplo tomo por decir algo una frecuancia 55hz  su longitud de onda sera igual a 340/55hz=6.1 metros de longutud de onda , redondeamos en 6m si a esto lo dividimos por 4 me da 1,5m , esto me esta indicando que a 55hz tengo un desfasaje de 90° si hago un grafiquito con las 2 senoidales desfasadas 90°  me agarra el ataque porque cuando mis 15"   ya pasaron los 90° de fase y entran en descompresion o carrera hacia atras 90° a 180° recien ahi las cajas de graves empiezan a comprimir por lo tanto tengo una cancelacion de graves importantisima casi del 50 % del area .



Acá hay dos cosas...
1- Estas asumiendo que el unico desfasaje es por retardo en el viaje del 1.5 mts en la folded-horn, pero es del todo seguro que la propia folded-horn genere desfasajes adicionales por la forma de la "bocina" que tiene. En verdad, nunca he visto el modelo matemático de una caja de estas...voy a ver en el libro de acústica que sale.
2-Por que vas a tener cancelación de graves si tenes un crossover delante de las potencias? Me parece que siguen molestando los full-range, pero aún así, no debería haber solapamiento de frecuencias en los diferentes transductores, a menos que estén mal ajustados los crossovers. Los graves y los sub no deberían emitir en la misma gama de frecuencias, al menos hasta el punto de -3dB (o -6dB si usas filtros Linkwitz-Riley)

Si vos ajustas bien los crossovers, vas a tener una diferencia de fase que podrá ser importante o nó, depende de la frecuencia que consideres, pero aún así...el oído es insensible a las variaciones de fase mayores que la separación de los oídos entre sí, y según dicen...esto corresponde a una frecuencia como de 1200 Hz...muy lejos de donde estamos...



			
				POLI dijo:
			
		

> Te pido me corrijas si estoy errando algun concepto , quizas deberia preocuparme menso apilar todo como viene y que suene como suene pero sucede que me gusta llevar la teoria a la practica y buscar de la practica la teoria.



No sé si estas equivocado, lo que me parece es que el enfoque que tenés no es el  correcto, pero tus planteos son totalmente lógicos....solo hay que ponerlos en el contexto adecuado.

Saludos!


----------



## POLI (May 15, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con vos en que el problema radica en los 15" full range , lo que pasa es que la idea de estos al sumarlos al sistema dividido de tres vias es pura y exclusivamente la de tener mayor spl en graves , pero la teoria me esta dando que    con este modelo de cajas estoy restando graves mas que sumar , lo ideal seria unos sub-frontales pero si bien reconozco que tienen mayor calidad de sonido por no ser banda pasante , el que sean omnidireccionales resta spl con respecto a unas folded , realmente no me puedo quejar del la presion en graves que sacan , pero si el modelo no cirra debere quitar las 15" o cortarlas con el crossover junto con los mid-low desperdiciando la capacidad de generar graves que tengo con estas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 15, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> pero la teoria me esta dando que con este modelo de cajas estoy restando graves mas que sumar


*Cancelación de Fase *

Tristemente esa es la realidad. Yo no lo creía en la teoría hasta que lo presencié en la practica. Yo tenia 4 subwoofer, y 2 generaban mas SPL que los 4. Debido a que eran pares de diferente marca. 

Mucha polémica se ha discutido en varios foros de audio, que marcas diferentes inclusive modelos distintos de altavoces no pueden reproducir una misma gama de frecuencias, ya que cada parlante tiene una repuesta en frecuencia/impedancia y si a esto le sumamos la potencia y la estructura de la caja creará un completo *desface*

Y estos desfaces se hacen para mas mala suerte en frecuencias bajas, en frecuencias medias también lo crea pero muchas veces pasa por desapercibido por nuestros oídos o, se gana mas SPL en una frecuencia pero se pierden en otras (hablando de frecuencias medias).

En agudos no he notado (será porque siempre ando pendiente de los graves)  

Edit:

En caso final de que no logres "enfasar" puedes usar esos Full Range pero enfocados a otra dirección en donde no se "sume" con los Folded Horn


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con vos en que el problema radica en los 15" full range , lo que pasa es que la idea de estos al sumarlos al sistema dividido de tres vias es pura y exclusivamente la de tener mayor spl en graves , pero la teoria me esta dando que con este modelo de cajas estoy restando graves mas que sumar,



En realidad, lo que resten o nó hay que medirlo para estar completamente seguros. Me parece que tu problema es que al no tener una instalación fija de las cajas, nunca vas a estar seguro del comportamiento final de los full-range y las folded en conjunto.



			
				POLI dijo:
			
		

> lo ideal seria unos sub-frontales pero si bien reconozco que tienen mayor calidad de sonido por no ser banda pasante , el que sean omnidireccionales resta spl con respecto a unas folded , realmente no me puedo quejar del la presion en graves que sacan , pero si el modelo no cirra debere quitar las 15" o cortarlas con el crossover junto con los mid-low desperdiciando la capacidad de generar graves que tengo con estas.



No me parece que los sub resten SPL respecto a los folded, sino que el patrón de dispersión es mas amplio y por ende la presión está repartida en un área mayor, por eso *parece* que suenan "menos". Ahora, si vos te ponés fuera del área de radiación de una folded, también vas a escuchar que suenan "menos".

La combinación ideal de cajas y parlantes, en tu caso, es fuertemente dependiente del entorno de trabajo...y por eso tenés pocas alternativas:
1)- Eliminás los full-range y usás todas folded, procurando una distribución coherente de los graves en el área a sonorizar. Esta es mas o menos barata...
2)- Conservás los full range, pero adquirís instrumentos de medición y ajuste de fase, y te tomás el laburo de calibrar cada lugar que tengas que sonorizar (caro para comprar y para cobrar).
3)- Eliminás los full-range, y usas folded + subs, aunque tal vez que tengas que calibrar también, dependiendo de los patrones de dispersión combinados que tengas (puede ser caro o no tanto...habría que ver si conviene).

Ya que estamos te hago una pregunta, de viejo que soy nomás:

Por que hay tanto delirio por la reproducción de graves en la actualidad?

Cuando era joven, ponía música con un amigo y en esa época (1980), todos ponían los agudos al mango, cosa que me enfermaba. Parece que se les fué esa onda cuando aparecieron los tweeters piezoeléctricos que te perforaban la cabeza si les dabas manija a los agudos.
Pero ahora, en cada recital al que voy...los DJs están dandole manija a los graves como para tirar edificios. Eso sería lo de menos si mantuvieran la misma sonoridad de los medios y agudos, pero he llegado a ver un solo de viola eléctrica que casi no se escuchaba, a menos que el violero tocara las cuerdas graves de la guitarra...un verdadero asco!
Cuando le pregunté al DJ por que hacía eso, me dijo:
a) A la gente le gusta la sensación de los graves (  si a mi también, pero prefiero escuchar toda la música).
b) A él le encantan los graves (  , puede ser..pero a mí que me importa?)
c) Así puedo mostrar toda la potencia que tengo instalada     

Saludos!


----------



## POLI (May 15, 2009)

Cuando era joven dijo:


> Deteso los agudos que te perforan la cabeza , yo uso todo titaneo perfectamente alineados ( o por lo menos eso intento mediante  los calculos ) busco calidad de sonido a alta potencia mido cada componente por separado con microfono plano y luego voy haciendo los ajustes pertinentes y los calculos de filtros segun su respuesta en frecuncia(analisisi de espectro) ganancia en db y rango de trabajo todo esto en casa tranquilo luego hago mediciones en conjunto , claro que en todo hay un indice de error pero estoy bastante satisfecho con el rendimiento del equipo ...
> Sucede que tambien soy medio audiofilo entonces trato de llevar los conceptos de hi-fi a un sistema grande , la mayoria de los sistemas que se escuchan por aca son terribles , apilan cajas y cajas y conectan todo a una potencia con resultados espantosos.
> Los graves son una extraña adiccion, sera que te movilizan que se yo ... quizas sea el hecho tambien de que un buen grave  es dificil de lograr y eso quizas hace la diferencia , por aca vas a diferentes lugares ya sea fiestas , bares o boliches y medios tenes , agudos tambien ( piezoelectricos al rolete) pero graves o faltan o suenan a roto porque le dan rosca a morir, yo lo que busco es quizas tener resto de potencia en graves , no se quizas te pasaba lo mismo que a mi cuando era chico y entraba a un lugar con muchos graves .
> Como contrapartida cuando voy a un lugar y a el sonido le faltan esos graves profundos ya me predispone mal y si encima distorciona en medios y agudos , como entro me quiero ir... Creo que va a salir   mas barto un Psicologo ... Je Je ...
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Hablando en serio estoy muy conforme con el rendimiento de mi equipo la teoria y el desfasaje es lo que me inquieta.



La unica forma de quitarte la inquietud es...midiendo. No hay otra.
Si fuera para audio en tu casa y detectas que tenes problemas por cancelaciones debido a la fase, solo tendrías que medir una vez, corregir y listo, y a no ser que agregues o cambies muebles todos los días no debería tener que corregir nunca mas.
Para sonorización al exterior o en fiestas, es lo mismo, solo que tenes que repetirlo mas a menudo   

Te comento algo: a menos que vos o los músicos o algunos de los plomos o el público detecten problemas con los graves ...es mejor no darle bolilla. Y si se la das, es mejor tener como medirla y cuantificarla, por que si no, te vas a pasar la vida persiguiendo una zanahoria que nunca vas a alcanzar. Antes de intentar corregir algun problema, tenes que asegurarte de que el problema existe...y en este caso, eso requiere instrumentos y mediciones.

Saludos!


----------



## POLI (May 16, 2009)

Muy  agradecido por tus consejos y comentarios .
 Me hiciste acordar al tema de divividos... Tenes razon .


----------



## David Cruz (Abr 10, 2012)

Aunque sea un tema "viejo"
lo retomo y les aconsejo hacer las mediciones de fase y spl con Smaart live,  sea cual sea la versión

saludos


----------

